# Extended Warranty Value



## Amberrum (Dec 30, 2007)

Newbies to the world of Outback Trailers
Have just purchased a 32BHDS and are considering the 6 year extended warranty. Cost $1800. This cost includes on-site service. We are going to be parked with virtually no travel.
Any comments on the frequency of repair issues, need for extended warranty, etc.?
Thanks.
Amber & Blake


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Amberrum
















and Congrats! 

We purchased an extended warranty on our 28krs almost 2 years ago and haven't used it yet...
We probably would do it again just for peace of mind.

Whatever you do, don't let them talk you into etched windows (identification) or fabric protection...what a racquet...and we fell for both of them


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















I'd say avoid the extended warranty and keep them money for fun stuff for the Outback.

When you say you won't be towing it much...does that mean you don't have the ability to tow it? Reason I ask, is you will have a few issues along the way the will require some service and having the ability to take it to your dealer for warranty work will be required.


----------



## Amberrum (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you and Hello Oregon Camper.
I have the ability to tow and will be towing it from the dealer to the campground but plan to leave it there all year round. How often will I have to tow it to the dealer and for what reasons?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Amberrum said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


Thank you and Hello Oregon Camper.
I have the ability to tow and will be towing it from the dealer to the campground but plan to leave it there all year round. How often will I have to tow it to the dealer and for what reasons?
[/quote]

If you do a complete PDI before you take deliver you "shouldn't" have problems. But, like a lot of items coming down a production line, some things get missed. As you can tell from all the support you'll get on this site, we all LOVE our Outbacks, but they will need some service and maintenance. Perhaps you can do most of the minor stuff yourself (say a few hinges come loose...or the fans stops).

I can't say for sure what will happen, I'm simply trying to say something could happen. With your factory warranty, you will have a year to get all the kinks worked out.

Let us know if you have more questions....


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Amber and Blake, welcome to outbackers!
When we purchased our outback I elected to get the warranty. I was however unwilling to pay "full Retail" for it though!
The dealers can usually sell you the warranty for a few hundred over their cost an still turn a profit.(I'm not against someone making some money!). Most dealers will be willing to help you out with the cost though!
Hope this helps!

on edit...I work for a dealer and discount warranty daily.  I would rather sell discounted than not sell at all!

Brian


----------



## Amberrum (Dec 30, 2007)

Brian said:


> Amber and Blake, welcome to outbackers!
> When we purchased our outback I elected to get the warranty. I was however unwilling to pay "full Retail" for it though!
> The dealers can usually sell you the warranty for a few hundred over their cost an still turn a profit.(I'm not against someone making some money!). Most dealers will be willing to help you out with the cost though!
> Hope this helps!
> ...


Thanks Brian. Given you work for a dealer, that suggests to me that you see value in it. It looks like I need to do a little negotiating on the price if I go for it. Thanks for the heads up.
Blake


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Chances are it is not an extended warranty. It is probably an extended "service plan". This will cost you for repairs anyway so don't do it. It is an extreme waste of money.


----------



## Amberrum (Dec 30, 2007)

After careful consideration we have elected not to get the extended warranty (or service plan). Thanks everyone for the information and opinions.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Amberrum said:


> After careful consideration we have elected not to get the extended warranty (or service plan). Thanks everyone for the information and opinions.


Glad to help...

Now the BIG question...what did ya spend the $1800 on instead of the warranty?


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard









Perhaps a nice hot tub on the brand new deck you'll build around it?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

camping canuks said:


> Welcome aboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be nice...Outbacks with Hot tub.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me think..When should you buy an extended warranty on anything?

NEVER!!!

1800/72 =$25 a month.
I'd just put 25 bucks into savings per month. Insure yourself.

Kevin


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Amberrum said:


> Newbies to the world of Outback Trailers
> Have just purchased a 32BHDS and are considering the 6 year extended warranty. Cost $1800. This cost includes on-site service. We are going to be parked with virtually no travel.
> Any comments on the frequency of repair issues, need for extended warranty, etc.?
> Thanks.
> Amber & Blake


First, EW contracts sold by the dealer are 75% profit for the dealer.

Second, EW contracts are negotiable with the dealer. You do not have to settle for their initial offer.

Third, we bought an EW from the dealer for peace of mind but I only paid about $500 when the initial offer was for $1700.

We have had the TT for over 3.5 years and have never had to use it.

Tell them flat out, you would like to have an EW but you have researched prices others have paid and that you will only take it from them if they give you the lowest possible price they can.

Use your best discretion BUT DO NOT PAY FULL PRICE FROM THE DEALER IF YOU DECIDE YOU WANT ONE.


----------

